# What Bow you Shooting for 2011...



## BlackArcher

What bow you shooting for 2011...  Post some pics.. If you got it already...


----------



## bowsmith

For spots, it will be the 2011 BowTech Specialist.  For hunting, well you'll just have to wait till the ATA show to see that one.


----------



## tattooed archer

is that mr. Cooly (aka cujo )  in the pic. Havn't seen him for awhile, nice to see him back in the game.


----------



## bowsmith

That is Mr. Cujo...back after a 3 year hiatus.


----------



## rank bull

i will shoot my pearson tx4 for 3d


----------



## XJfire75

My 3D/Indoor fun shoot bow for 2011 will be a Maitland Retribution. 

My Vanquish will probably get some air time too in bowhunters class.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

Guess im gonna shoot my new Obsession 3-D by Obsession Outdoors. This one is carbon dipped.


----------



## BowanaLee

If Obsession archery and PSE don send me a play toy, I'll be shooting my BowMadness XL. Bout got her ready too !


----------



## Muddy128

Figure I'd share my new hunting bow.


----------



## watermedic

2011 Supra until the Dominator comes in. Then I have to figure out what role each will play!!!


----------



## deerehauler

Ben Pearson advantage!


----------



## t8ter

Craze for 3d and field.Menace for indoors.


----------



## stuckbuck

I am jelous, can't wait to shoot the specialist!!


----------



## dgmeadows

Last year's new bow with even older cams.... I got the 2010 Martin ShadowCat converted to 2007 Nitrous B cams with the shoot through X cables... that ought to eliminate the left-right problems I experienced in KY with the stock ShadowCat... If not, the old Fury and Slayer are still set up and ready to go.


----------



## clemsongrad

*pse*

2011 Supra & MoneyMaker Hybrid...  Not sure in what order yet...  TBD

Got an '11 BMXL slingin 30x's too...Not sure about it yet though..


----------



## alligood729

clemsongrad said:


> 2011 Supra & MoneyMaker Hybrid...  Not sure in what order yet...  TBD
> 
> Got an '11 BMXL slingin 30x's too...Not sure about it yet though..



I'm calling Tucson in about a week, I'm gonna shoot the Madness XL for 3D. Just broke my EVO in last saturday, now the new is off it, time for another one.... Just like the one you have there, all black, string and cable too, after Nathan makes it......


----------



## bowsmith

stuckbuck said:


> I am jelous, can't wait to shoot the specialist!!



Where are you located at?


----------



## stuckbuck

bowsmith said:


> Where are you located at?



I live west of atl.


----------



## clemsongrad

*Alligood....*

I told Nathan to make your strings really short....!!!!  Got the MoneyMaker Hybrid set up today....awsome shooting bow...



alligood729 said:


> I'm calling Tucson in about a week, I'm gonna shoot the Madness XL for 3D. Just broke my EVO in last saturday, now the new is off it, time for another one.... Just like the one you have there, all black, string and cable too, after Nathan makes it......


----------



## stickslinger09

Just got my blacked out Alpha Elite thursday havent had a chance to set it up yet but this will definately be my #D bow this year gonna try to shoot the full bores through it


----------



## stickslinger09

stickslinger09 said:


> Just got my blacked out Alpha Elite thursday havent had a chance to set it up yet but this will definately be my #D bow this year gonna try to shoot the full bores through it



3D sorry


----------



## badcompany

Darton DS-4500 this season.


----------



## passthru24

Shooting the New DARTON DS 4500, not camo Blacked Out


----------



## Budman32

Mathews Triumph and a Mathews Monster 7.0


----------



## stickslinger09

Alpha Elite blacked out


----------



## Buckin07

i got that Supra maybe the best bow i ever shot in comp. but have to get a sight on it that is worth a crap to find out


----------



## XJfire75

Btt. Anybody else?

What y'all got for 3D? Hopefully I'll get to post mine by March of it comes in.


----------



## thompsonsz71

elite tour in slime green when it gets here....


----------



## JC280

Bowtech Specialist for me this year. This bow shoots absolutely amazing. Without a doubt one of the best shooting bows I have ever owned.


----------



## gamer17

Got a Maxxis 31 on the way!


----------



## hansel

My 2007 Drenalin, again!!!

Hopefully be getting a Athens bow here soon


----------



## XJfire75

Ut oh. Looky with I got!











'10 Maitland Retribution black riser/Skullz limbs. 70lber. 

Cant wait to get it set up. With tax money I'm getting a Armortech pro and a TT Smackdown rest. Xtreme stabilizers. 

Also picking up a '09 Swat thursday. Gonna prolly us it in some 3Ds too. Gotta decide which will be which.


----------



## GA GAME GETTER

2010 elite judge for me


----------

